# Traveling from cherbourg November December to Malaga weather



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Had to cancel trip to Spain in early sept due to my heart procedure which thank God was sucessful.We have never traveled so late in the year we are a bit anxious of road conditions.Thought perhaps someone else had done this journey and what route would be best. Presto


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Traveling from cherbourg November December to Malaga weathe*

Hi Presto,
We are in the UK on a flying visit at the moment and will be heading back home to Spain very early November so we may see you on the road (haven't had anymore pigs feet since!!!)
Marion & Mike


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Mike n Marion. It's remarkable you survived pigs foot experience.Great to hear from you hope you have a safe journey home to Spain would be lovely to meet you again.You never know bad penny's and all that .Preston and Carole


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

France is a reasonably civilised country these days, they even have road gritters, and I understand Electricity and the internet now:roll: 

They tend, like the UK, to keep all of their major routes open, (as far as is practicable that is) 

If at all worried I would keep a careful eye on the weather forecasts and stick to the motorway network (or very major roads) 

Quit panicking a just enjoy the trip. If you have to stop for the odd day due to the weather treat it as an experience (rather than a trial!!)

Andy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Traveling from cherbourg November December to Malaga wea*



presto said:


> . . . what route would be best . . . Presto


We quite like the A75 down via Millau & then 'turn right' into Spain,
[whether you want to go toll roads all or part of the way is a personal decision] - but the toll across the 'new' Millau bridge IS well worth the cost & will save you a slog back out of Millau on the old road, the A75 is an easy road to drive on - if you choose to stop on Aires on the way - make sure you get [at least] 5 or 10 Km off the main route & you'll find loads of nice Aires in small villages


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We have done this trip 3 times in nov/dec/jan and each time the weather was miserable maybe just our bad luck . The campsites open in france were few and far between i would agree A75 via Millau bridge was the best route for us . We usually only drive 200/250 kms a day but we did the whole journey to Southern Spain in 3 days


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone had heart stent put in ten days ago had to cancell trip in early Sept still a bit skeptical. Have driven for years all over Europe just going we're the notion takes us but this time I want to get down there as handy as we can.I hope to feel a lot more confident when we leave in four weeks time. Presto


----------

